# Current update changes (v1.60), and Wish-List for the next update:



## Sowelu (Jul 6, 2018)

Is anyone else a bit annoyed or disappointed with some of the changes in the last (v1.60) update? 

First and foremost, they took away that cute little animation that appeared after you've completed crafting something. Not only did it have a satisfying little 'finished' sound effect, but the animations themselves were clever as the box image and background colors and patterns changed based on where the package came from 'Retail, Kicks, Able Sisters', etc. This was a nice polished detail, so why would they remove this? Do users really need that extra two seconds? I'd like these animations to come back, perhaps via an option within the game settings.

Next we have the new wait screen... what is this? Aside from it being visually awkward for a splash/wait screen, why would anyone swipe while waiting for a screen to load? By the time you swipe, the next screen loads and it's just awkward. They should at least make the slides animated and swipe automatically. Better yet, I wish they'd make the load screen a little canned video of our characters driving their campers to the next destination. It could be just a visual of the generic cockpit with stock day and night shadowy landscape images moving in the windows as they drive with happy expressions on their faces. 

Then we have another change just for the sake of saving a second or two while fishing. When you catch a fish, the fish swirling is so quick and anti-climactic that it doesn't even feel like you've accomplished anything anymore. Especially now with the new fish added, reverting back to the old fish swirl and pole shake would give the user a couple of seconds of excitement and anticipation to see if they caught a rare fish. Now, it kind of feels like you just have to tap to get a fish effortlessly. 

So now we finally have inventory sorting... this is awesome. But, it's shocking to me that Nintendo added this feature but didn't make duplicate items stack-able. I don't understand why they would overlook this. Not only that, but they completely left out the option to sort our bag/pocket inventory. When fulfilling requests, we should be able to hit that button and see our items listed by type or recently acquired order.

Then there is the new logon screen... I know that this was introduced last update, but it has been annoying me ever since. Why do we need to see what login item we are getting the next day when we can clearly see this item and all others sitting there? Why would they make the user click twice? Just highlight today's item, and let the user click once so that the game can load. I find it so ironic that they tried to rush some areas of the game, but added this silly 'look what you're getting next' step when starting the game. It's another awkward click area that needs to be addressed. 

Last but not least, we have the new animal/villager level cap, and the new grand achievement prize of one whole shiny Sparkle Stone. Really? Is that all they could come up with? Why not a little toy plushy version of the animal, or a little video of the animal holding a trophy or wearing an achievement badge? The icon/image would be a cute AC-like DVD with the animal's face on it (which is in-line with the previous reward of their framed pictures), and you'd be able to click on it to play the little animation. This could go on and on with different badges or trophies per achievement level. Who wouldn't want to collect those?

Anyway, I don't know why Nintendo put so much effort into rushing certain areas of this game. Animal Crossing is all about relaxing, open world, slow-paced game play. Yes, the mobile version will be different from the console version, but this isn't Farmville, certain aspects should remain true to the franchise. At the very least, give users who aren't in a rush options in the game settings, maybe have 'Relaxed Mode' and 'Rush Mode'.

Am I alone here, or does anyone else agree with the above? Also, what would you like to see in the next PocketCamp update?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 6, 2018)

I totally agree! I miss the cute little boxes already  And the fishing animation does seem too fast now... I agree that they should at least have a “toggle on/off” switch for that stuff or something ^^;


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jul 6, 2018)

I agree with everything you said! I miss the parcel animation and I really feel less accomplished when I catch a fish.


----------



## abby10 (Jul 7, 2018)

Fishing kind of freaks me out now because it is so fast! I keep thinking I let it get away because I don't hear the longer noise!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 7, 2018)

Don’t hate me on this, but I actually like the new changes. Probably because I’m impatient for long things in Pocket Camp.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 9, 2018)

i agree with everything aside from the parcel animation, there's absolutely no way i want to wait through the exact same boring animation three times, i might feel differently if i haven't been grinding the items for the villagers but it's got so tedious and unnecessary, i like the personal touches of animal crossing but that was just annoying imo lol

i think they should give us leaf tickets if we hit max on a villager, even just 5 is fine


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 9, 2018)

Also, anyone notice that the trees have very dark leaves now? They are almost as dark as the cedars. I wonder if this is the new color of the in-land trees (since trees out in the background are the normal lighter green color), or if they just made them darker as part as the seasonal (summer) leaf color changes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 9, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> Also, anyone notice that the trees have very dark leaves now? They are almost as dark as the cedars. I wonder if this is the new color of the in-land trees (since trees out in the background are the normal lighter green color), or if they just made them darker as part as the seasonal (summer) leaf color changes.


The season changes are the same as they are in New Leaf.


----------

